# Problème de lecture de vidéo en streaming



## bzh1111 (17 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 
Depuis quelques semaines les vidéos que je lis sur mon iPad 2 rament. Je n'ai aucun problème de lecture de vidéo sur l'application Youtube par contre je ne peux visionner aucune vidéo en streaming alors que ça fonctionnait très bien avant! merci pour votre aide!


----------

